# how much interior insulation for 66



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, it is time to start insulation my lemans. I'm thinking about using Eastwoods Thermo-coustic Sound Deadener & Heat Barrier. I want to do floor from the toe boards to under and behind the rear seat. Also the roof, doors and kick panels. A bulk pack for $160 Includes 9 18"x30" sheets to cover a total of 33.75 sq. ft. Will that be enough for what I plan to do or should I order more / less? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's what I used on my 69, and I like it. If you're making a lot of power and/or running headers, you might consider adding extra material to the firewall and the front part of the floor pan over the collectors.

Bear


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I used GT sound deadning. Hot it off ebay. Just search sound deadning and it will pop up. 100 sq feet 2-50ft rolls of 80 mill for 200. I did from my fire wall back seat and doors and only used one roll. If your doing your roof to you will be around 70sqft so you will need the 100sqft. Comes with tape and roller. Came out good. Im hsppy with it


----------

